# Can I see your puppy pics?



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone's in the mood for a photo share? Can I see before & after kind of pics, of your beauties as pups & how they are now? (or just any pics really, haha)
Thanks


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd love the share pix with you but I don't have time to upload them to Photobucket before I can post them...


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

The first pic was when we very first met Oscar! He was maybe 3-4 weeks.
The second is when he was roughly 3 months
The third was about a month ago, he still looks the same now


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo at 12 weeks and again at 6 years.
View attachment 30138
View attachment 30146



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You want to see Toby pictures? Well, I guess I can do that, if you insist. 

Puppy Toby



















Grown up Toby





























Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Candi with her Dad and Granddad. Another of her at 7 months.
View attachment 30154
View attachment 30162



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Puppy Toby kills me! Man he's cute! Love seeing these threads. So interesting to see how everyone's pupperonies have grown up. 

Baby Odie:





Grown up Odie:


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

This is Charlie when he was a puppy with my darling jake that passed last year . Not sure how old he was on this pic, prob a few months old!









And this is Charlie now, thinking he's king on the beanbag cube!









I got Bailey when he was around 18months so no real puppy pics! But this is when I first got him









And this is him now!


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness! These pics are great! Thanks guys, you are all so lucky! You have the most gorgeous dogs! Thanks so much for sharing  x


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Puppy Toby kills me! Man he's cute! Love seeing these threads. So interesting to see how everyone's pupperonies have grown up.
> 
> Baby Odie:
> 
> ...


Thanks. The breeder named him Bear and I think that first picture shows why. And I should have known then he was going to be a monster! Lol. 

Baby Odie is soooo cute. I don't think I've ever seen that first picture of her. She looks like a little princess 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oohhhhh I love puppy pic threads!!!! All the doggies were sooooo cute as babies!! 
Unfortunately we adopted Mojo right before his 1st bday so I don't have any puppy pics of him (sad face).

Here is Lola bear, she is almost 5









And Mr. Leo, 1.5 years old now









And lastly Mimi "meemers"









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Pixie at 3½ months old


And here she is right at a year old


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awwww all the puppy pictures are so cute. I can't contribute because Lady and Prince were adults when I gt them. )-:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

She looks like she has bat ears in this pic and that's my brother laying on the floor behind her with his bare chest. (Sorry) Lol


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

This is Cairo or Cai. I didn't get him until he was four months old so these are from the breeder.



Here he is last month at six months old posing with a baby photo


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

beau




now

 


Baby-Love RIP god i miss her




Not long before she died 





Ninja



Now 




Prada



Now not the best pic her co-owner keeps her overweight and doesn't clip her nails


----------



## Tang (Apr 16, 2011)

I am so prepared for this, haha! You can see them grown up in my sig.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Such gorgeous babies we have here on CP!! 

This is the first picture I have of Jaxx from the breeder









First time wearing a harness


















The puppy ugly phase when Jaxx's head looked too big for his body...









Jaxx around a year old









Jaxx grown up









I am a big boy now!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

aww I am loving all the baby pics, thanks for sharing everyone!

Baby Laska

(you can see a little bit Karma too)









with his litter mate













































not so much of a baby anymore


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Baby Karma














































1.2 years old now


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

Mia at 13 weeks









Mia at a year old

















This is her at 6:30 this morning...let's just say she's not a morning dog 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh man! I am sooo loving this thread!!!! They are all so adorable!


----------



## chargeit2him (Dec 19, 2012)

*my babies...Born March 2,2013*








[/URL]
Dakota, CeeCee , Precious and Trouble 



With "Uncle Jack "


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I am loving this thread! You can never have to many cute puppy pics! Mine aren't grown up yet, so I have no 'after' shots - you'll just have to make do with them as little ones. Sorry. 

Flossie (she looks fawn in that pic, but it's just the light - she's actually cream). She's 11 weeks.









Frodo at about the same age - he's the one in the middle. This was a photo sent to me by the breeder. He's now nearly 6 months old.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Little Ike at 8 weeks old.


Ike at 4 months old



Ike now


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi when we first got him at 9 weeks old, sorry so blurry









Another of Yoshi









Yoshi now









Chibi at 5 weeks, breeder photo they shared with me, I didnt get him until he was 4 months old









Chibi at 4 months when we got him









Chibi now









Both Yoshi and Chibi


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Ooooooooooh my goodness! Such gorgeous Dogs, I've got serious Chihuahua envy looking through these & has made me even more excited to collect my girl - cant wait to see how she grows!
Thanks guys  x


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing! I didn't know I was missing something in my life until I got Tessa and she made it complete! My only regret is that I will never have a baby pic of her because I got her as an adult. Thanks for letting me live thorough your photos...it helps me imagine what she must have looked like!


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Aw, Tessa is really cute! x


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Josie has changed an awful lot from when she was 8 weeks old until now (almost 7 months):




























We were sent the 8 week old pictures of her, but when we went to pick her up, she was already 15 weeks! We didn't even think she was the same dog


----------



## kittypineda (Aug 7, 2013)

im new here tried uploading pics of my baby but im not sure im doin it rite... all ur babies r adorable!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittypineda (Aug 7, 2013)

View attachment 30306

my baby leo 4 months old... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thomskim (Feb 25, 2013)

Pic I got from the breeder when I enquired about her









Pic I took when I went to meet her for the first time 









Pic when I finally got her home









Pic at a couple of months old









Pic of her now


----------



## Matilda's Mummy (Aug 9, 2013)

*Matilda xxx*

This is my Matilda. She has hare lip although you cant even tell now. she is doing so well and is healthy and happy and very cheeky. she is 4 months old and i love her to bits


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

You all have the cutest dogs!


----------

